# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Powracająca grzybica pochwy i penisa

## Mysza21

Martwi mnie oraz mojego męża od kilku lat powracająca grzybica. Pierwszy raz dostałam grzybice pracując na sezonie wtedy zaczęło niepokoić mnie okropne swędzenie wybrałam się do ginekologa i zauważyła u mnie również nadżerkę więc poddałam się zabiegowi mrożenia nadżerki (miałam wtedy 18 lat),po wszystkim przypisała mi tabletki i maść, po głębszym zastanowieniu doszłam do wniosku że mogło być to powodem wycierania ciała w ten sam ręcznik w który wycierał się mój partner zmieniłam wiec to już wycierałam się w inny a nadżerka mogła być powodem ostrego seksu. Po roku znów nastąpiła grzybica też w lato więc poszłam do ginekologa i zapisała mi te same tabletki dopochwowe przeszło. Chwilkę było spokojnie i mój partner zaczął dostawać na penisie kropek czerwonych i swędzących więc poleciłam mu tą samą maść co pani ginekolog kazała mi smarować clotrimazolum i po posmarowaniu tego przeszło mu ja oczywiście też smarowałam bo przeczytałam na internecie że lepiej jak oboje się leczą a nie tylko jedno. Kochając się z mężem po stosunku on dostawał czasem swędzeń a potem ja albo odwrotnie już staramy się oboje myć bo wiemy jak jedno z nas się nie umyje to tez od razu grzybica, w czasie okresu też się nie kochany bo raz spróbowaliśmy i on dostał grzybicy.Niedawno jakieś 3 dni temu sytuacja się powtórzyła zaczęła mnie swędzieć smarowałam tą maścią i myślałam że już przeszło i miałam ochotę na seks z mężem no i po seksie on się zaraził i dostał grzybice wiec znów smarowaliśmy się po stosunku strasznie bolała mnie pochwa wręcz swędziała a myślałam, że już wszystko przeszło. Po osobistej obserwacji pochwy przez lusterko widzę kiedy grzybica nadchodzi wtedy wszystkie "płatki" w pochwie wychodzą i ma taki śluz biały.Już nie liczę ile razy mieliśmy grzybice ale mam tylko pytania: Czy ta choroba będzie cały czas powracać? Czy można ją całkowicie wyleczyć jak tak to jak? Może ktoś z nas jest po prostu nosicielem? Proszę o pomoc już nie mamy siły.

----------


## Karaoke

Czy byłaś u ginekologa z tym problemem ? Sprawa polega na tym, że obydwoje musicie się przeleczyć a do czasu pozbycia się grzybka potrzebna będzie prezerwatywa.

----------


## ddomaa

Była u gina, wyraźnie napisała przecież.  :Wink: 
Cięzka sprawa no i męcząca.
Grzybica powraca tylko jeżeli ma odpowiednie warunki do rozwoju.
Może zmieńcie leki i używajcie specjalnego mydła intymnego o pH dostosowanym do miejsc intymnych.

----------


## Mysza21

Prezerwatyw nie możemy używać ponieważ mam uczulenie na lateks i po użyciu prezerwatywy dostawałam zaczerwienienia i swędzeń oraz grzybicy. Wiec już parę lat nie używamy prezerwatyw ale grzybica i tak powraca. Leków antykoncepcyjnych nigdy nie brałam a do ginekologa już mi się nie chce chodzić, bo wiem, że zapisze mi leki a ja już nie chce się truć, a wiem że jak posmaruje się maścią to też przejdzie. Czytałam wczoraj na internecie, że można zrobić posiew może to nam pomoże. Badałam ostatnio mocz i wykazało że mam dużo bakterii i lekarz polecił mi zrobienie posiewu. Więc teraz spróbuje tego. A co do płynów intymnych tez używaliśmy. Zastanawia mnie to czy każdy człowiek musi tak bardzo uważać i dbać o higienę intymną jak my. Wydaje mi się, że to ja jestem całym sprawcą tego. Mój mąż mówił, że zbyt bardzo dbałam o higienę intymną pochwy jako dziewczyna dorastająca i moja pochwa się nie uodporniła, po prostu za często się podmywałam. Już nie wiem co robić zacznę od zrobienia posiewu.

----------


## Karaoke

Są też prezerwatywy z poliuretanu, a wracając do problemu to bez zastosowanego leczenia nie pozbędziecie się grzybicy.

----------

